# No heartbeat at 7 weeks - is it all over?



## Janes (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Ruth
Hope you can help!
I had a scan at 7 weeks and 2 days and no heart beat was detected (although there is a visible sac in the uterus). I've been told to come back next week and if there is not a heartbeat then, we will 'start to get worried'. I'm very worried now! We had ICSI - ec on 29th Oct and et on 1st Nov.
From all I've read a heart beat should be detected at this stage from an internal scan?
Also, I've done another hpt. It is still positive but the line is very faint - I would have thought that if the pregnancy was continuing that the line would have darkened as there would be more hormones in my blood?
I think it's all over (though no bleeding yet). Do you have any information you could share with me about this?
If it is over, do I wait for a natural abortion or can I ask for a D&C?
Many thanks

Lynn


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I am also concerned for you as I would expect to see heartbeat by 7 weeks. I am really sorry that it doesn't sound good esp. with the preg test getting fainter, it should stay stronge for a while yet. If you are still taking cyclogest then that would be why you haven't bled as yet. See how the scan goes, I would expect they would advise you to stop pessaries and if no bleed within a week then consider having an operation. If you would prefer to just have things over with, then tell the clinic and they should  be able to organise things for you rather than waiting.
I am really sorry.  

Ruth


----------



## Janes (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks Ruth. I suspected as much - can't understand why the clinic weren't more honest.
I stopped taking pessaries 13 days after et (when I went for my pregnancy test). Hammersmith didn't offer any further drugs - perhaps this will help next time - I noticed that most other people having ICSI/IVF seem to be on a cocktail of drugs for a lot longer.

Thank you too for getting back to me so quickly!

Lynn


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Lynnjane,
we were together on the hammersmith icsi thread. i am so sorry to hear re the heartbeat stuff. I am slo confused why we only have the cyclogest for the 2ww only. I hope    this was just a blip and that they do see the heart beat next time you go.
sending you lots of love...
sxxx


----------



## luisa (Mar 19, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the heartbeat - fingers crossed for next week.  I had a scan at week 5 and the dr. said that it may be too early to see anything at this stage.  Maybe your embryo is just developing a little slower at this stage.
As far as Cyclogest goes - I am at Glasgow RI and there are no additional drugs we receive.  We stop with the cyclogest the day of the pregnancy test.
All the best for next weeks scan.
Love
luisa


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Lynn, your message is timely because I too had a scan on Friday (6 weeks, 6 days - IUI happened on 2 November) and no heartbeat,but clearly a small sac.  We have another scan next Friday (17) but nobody seems particularly hopeful.  

It's been a real rollercoaster over the last two months and the news has been devestating - to get this far and then have your dreams shattered is awful.  I suppose my only consolation is that we got this far and that is further than I have ever got before.

good luck next week and I'll be thinking of you.

rachael md


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Lynn

My heart goes out to you.    We went through exactly the same situation in August this year.  We had a BFP following our first go at ICSI but sadly at our 7 week scan there was no heartbeat in the sac.  We went back the following week just to make sure but it just confirmed that our little embie had decided not to stay with us this time.  We were advised to let nature take its natural course.  Unfortunately things didn't quite go as smoothly as they should have done and I was rushed into hospital.  Not the best thing as I happened to be in Spain at the time so didn't have a clue what was going on.  The Spanish doctors couldn't believe I hadn't had a d&c but here they prefer the natural way which even now I think is probably best if you can wait.

Don't give up hope though yet.  I had lots of lovely messages from other ladies who had also not seen a heartbeat but went onto have a successful pregnancy.  I will be thinking of you, and if you want to chat privately feel free to send a personal message.

Alison


----------



## Janes (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your comments - it's really helped.
Not surprisingly, we've had a difficult weekend. Ended up having a huge fight with dh over nothing at all. We've been dealing with this quite differently - dh's been ranting and raving and getting cross whilst I've just gone quiet - don't feel that there is anything I want to discuss or anything I want to say which has frustrated dh.
Scan is tomorrow so we'll know for sure.
Have felt queasy all day but everyone I know has had this throwing up bug - not a nice time to get something like this as can't help thinking it might be a pregnancy symptom. Don't think it is though.

Thank you once again - it's great not to feel on my own and that I'm the only person to go through this.

Lynn


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Lynn,
Will be thinking about you tomorrow.

Ruth


----------



## Nicola G (Sep 7, 2004)

Lynnjane

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow hun - I have everything crossed that you and DH get good news. I can sympathise with you as DH and I have our 1st scan on Wednesday and I have spent the last few days worrying that something maybe wrong as I have had no pg symptoms for a couple of days    I will be 6 weeks on 15/12 and I know that for some this is too soon for a HB but it really doesn't stop you worrying.

Good luck sweetheart. 

Nic G xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Lynnejane, will be thinking about you tomorrow.
Love
Welshy and Steve


----------



## Andy_N_Yil (Jun 27, 2003)

Lynn - we saw no hearbeat at 6 weeks hope you get a good beat tommorrow!!!!!!

Best wishes
Andy


----------



## Janes (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone for all your support, but it wasn't to be. 
'something' had developed within the sac but still no heartbeat, and the sac itself hadn't grown any further.
Doctor said to let my body sort itself out but as I experience horrendous period pains I couldn't imagine going through even worse with a miscarriage. So I'm going in for a final scan on Friday and a possible D&C on Monday.
However, have started bleeding so perhaps I am going to have to go through it all after all.
On a positive note the doctor said we should definetely try again. We had got really far and that getting pregnant is the trickiest bit. Will wait a few months and then look at giving ARGC a go.
Many thanks again for your good wishes, and I hope you all experience a smooth journey with your pregnancys, treatment etc.

lynn


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Lynn

I'm really sorry to read your post.  We went through much the same experience 4 weeks ago, so I know just how hard it is.  

I hope you don't mind me saying that my advice would be to let it happen naturally. My reason for saying this is that 9 years ago I had a d&c and as a result ended up with adhesions & cervical scarring - which I only found out about last year when I had a lap&dye.  If you do decide to have a d&c, make sure that you're in the hands of someone who knows what they're doing.  I also have bad period pains, but in fact the miscarriage wasn't as painful as a period.  

Take care of yourself.  Thinking of you

Susie
x


----------



## Nicola G (Sep 7, 2004)

Oh sweetheart I am so sorry ((((hugs)))).  Life can be extremely cruel  

Take care of yourself hun.

Nic G xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

